# Cant post new thread



## PinkNemesis (Jul 31, 2018)

I cant post in the sex in marriage thread. 
I paid for this and wont even work.
I desperately need help and advice so I came here. Wont even work!


----------



## PinkNemesis (Jul 31, 2018)

It let me post here. What is going on??


----------



## PinkNemesis (Jul 31, 2018)

Please help? 
I cant post in sex and marriage forum.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The system probably just need some time to adjust your permissions. You should have access now

Kevin


----------

